# Iphone 6 marco mode with camera+ app



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Took this picture with ipone 6 camera + app by tap tap tap

Ill be adding more pictures to this thread just to share cell phone quality possibilitys if anyone is interested just started playing with it tonight.

Bump: Another shrimpster pic

Bump: Lounging otocat and some shrimp pals

Bump: Glosso rug


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

not too bad for a phone camera. I've got the 6 as well and have gotten some decent shots with it.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

*More iphone 6 shots*

Shrimp on the dbt

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

The imfamous hydra swarm

Bump: not to bad for a cell phone


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

So is that just a zoomed in image and cropped or is it the image that comes direct out of the app. I would love to get some macro shots using my iPhone 6 Plus but it seems that it has a hard time focusing against the glass.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

MEandYouPhoto said:


> So is that just a zoomed in image and cropped or is it the image that comes direct out of the app. I would love to get some macro shots using my iPhone 6 Plus but it seems that it has a hard time focusing against the glass.


its the camera+ app by tap tap tap it has a macro mode setting.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

SwampGremlin said:


> its the camera+ app by tap tap tap it has a macro mode setting.


Thanks. I tried out the app myself and as I suspected its just a digital zoom and crop of the what the sensor is reading. 

I am curious if anyone has experience with any macro lenses for an iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## desteoh (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice shot.. I used my Samsung note 4.....


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

desteoh said:


> Nice shot.. I used my Samsung note 4.....


Good comparison between phones


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for making this thread and for the pics. I've been wanting to get a dslr again and get a new phone, and was just thinking of getting a iPhone 6s plus instead of buying both if the iphone is decent enough.

Anyone know the minimum focusing distance with the iphone (closest the phone can get to the object while being in focus)?

How about some pics with just average indoor lighting (non lit up scenes like fish tanks haha) for low light performance?

Video quality?

Been a while since I've owned a dslr and forgot a lot about photography, the 6s having 12 megapixels only means it can produce larger images, but also means you could crop pictures with more sharpness, any other benefits?

By the way, how well do the iPhones hold up? my carrier said I could buy insurance/warranty for $10 per month or $100 at once for 2 years of coverage. Phone is already pricey, but dont want something to happen and be at a loss


----------



## chickadee (Jan 24, 2016)

*Plant Name Please*



SwampGremlin said:


> Shrimp on the dbt
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Bump:


Hello whats the name of the plant in the first picture please.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You would sharpen up the images quite a bit if you had a little hands free stand and could use a timered shutter, so you don't have to touch the phone to take a pic.
The small lenses have what they call in photography , very slow glass... Meaning you need longer exposures to collect enough light. Now we have non static targets, that moves a little during the exposure, when we add shaking of hands and pressing of shutters, we have a moving camera, trying to take a still of a moving target, with both of their movements during the exposure, adding distortion.
I'm real starting to warm to getting some shrimp, they look pretty cool.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Not bad for a phone at all, you have some nice shrimp!


----------



## DluxeShrimps (Dec 26, 2015)

I gave the macro app a try


----------



## Charoozz520 (Jan 4, 2016)

No, app but still a pretty nice picture from just the Macro itself:


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah that is a nice picture indeed

Bump:


PuffPuff said:


> I gave the macro app a try


I have 20 of those on the way I'm so nervous about keeping them alive nice picture


----------



## Fornstar (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought the app last night. Haven't had much time to play with it yet. Here's a couple shots as I was rushing it the door this morning.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

